# Free BSD e-book



## arief_grando (Mar 23, 2009)

Please somebody, help me .

Where can i find any book or tutorial about free BSD ? because i'm a newbie and never use FreeBSD before

Thank You


----------



## gilinko (Mar 23, 2009)

How about the official handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2009)

If English isn't your native language, the handbook is available in other languages too.


----------



## regis (Mar 23, 2009)

You can also check out http://www.freebsd.org/docs/books.html where you will find various examples and documents, eg. about configuring FreeBSD for particular use.

Regards,
Wojciech Sychut


----------



## phoenix (Mar 23, 2009)

And, if you install the *docs* distribution, you will have the Handbook in text, PDF, and HTML format under /usr/share/docs.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.freebsdwiki.net.... there are other sites
like it.  Also domains like onlamp.com... with
articles...


----------



## danger@ (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-FreeBSD-Complete-Guide-2nd/dp/1593271514


----------



## roddierod (Mar 24, 2009)

The Complete FreeBSD


----------



## arief_grando (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re : FreeBSD E-book*

Well Thank you very much to all


----------

